# Help me save my mother



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello , my name is Nick , I am 20 years old and I beg you to help me , I will try to say everything bellow but it is very hard for me to say everything , but I will try my best. Bad things started in my mothers life when she was 17 when she lost her father from liver cancer , after that it continued when I was 1 years old , my mother lost her brother , my uncle was murdered... After that when my grandmother heard this , she obviously started worrying and in 5 months she had cancer in head... After 1 year she died... my mother had very bad days , she was taking care of her mother by herself.. After about 3-4 years my mothers other brother , my second uncle had liver cancer and after trying to defeat it , after 5-6 months of hard resistance he died from it. After all of this when I was 13 years old my mother had breast cancer  , after 3 surgeries her life was saved and cancer was defeated , yes !!! But this was just start of everything else , after many months of resistance to cancer and defeating it , after mastektomia and Histerectomia , after 6 courses of chemotherapy she has osteoporosis , a disease which causes bone depletion after five years from 100% she has 69% of her bone left and the chemotherapy also caused Psoriatic arthritis , Polyarthritis and Psoriasis on the skin , so after 5 years of cure and selling everything valuable which we had we have no more money to support my mother , after having treated psoriasis with puva therapy much of it was gone and we have to keep on doing it but we have no money for it , thats why I am making this fund and asking it to you. 3000$ is what we need for this gamma rays ( or what is it called ) and to treat the bone depletion (it costs 1000$ and we have to make it every year , but I want to raise money for the the first one , till second treatment we will do something and raise it ourselves) And the worst part is that , the doctor said that if we don't cure psoriasis for long time it can be cause of skin cancer... So please good people , help me and my mother , help me save my mother , I love her too much and losing her will cause practically my death too , I won't endure it it will be too much for me , I just don't want to even think about it because I believe in what I am doing , I believe that we will raise money and cure my mother , the bad thing is that as I know psoriasis can't be cured , the only thing you can do is to treat it with this puva therapy and medicaments to stop it but not cure , so she has to do this whole her life , but at this moment we are in very bad situation financially , I believe that in future I will have money and help her. So please kind people help us , believe me every dollar counts... I believe in you , I really do... Thank you.

you can help us here : http://www.youcaring.com/please-372168


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Chemikle I am sorry to hear about your mothers illness and hard life. Unfortunately I can not offer money only prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you !


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I was under the impression your country has socialized medicine. Is there no hospitals there that will help her?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

the thing is that the goverment paid 80% of the money needed for the surgerys and chemotherapys but this gamma ray can be done only in one place , which is private owned by private clinic which govermant doesn't pay


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Man, I wish I could donate some. I'm on a shoestring budget as it is. I just put enough money in the bank to cover the auto transfer. After it goes through, I'll see what I can do.

Good luck with your mom. I lost my brother, father, grandfather, and am losing my other grandfather. I have my mom still, and even though we don't get along 100%, I can't imagine my life without her. I've tried, and have cried. 


Deep down, I know your Mom will be ok. Miracles happen every single day, no matter how small 

I will pray for you guys.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you !


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

me and my father sold 3 guns and we are trying to sell 3 cars 2 appartments and 1 hotel , you guys probably remember me posting the thread about selling the hotel because of my grandmother , well she is now in hospital and all of the money which we had went on her and we still need more , I mean what is life ? me and my family if we look by the side of real estate , are millionairs but why do you need that when you can't sell it and pay 3000$ for you mother and many many other fees and taxes and credits


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear this friend. 
I will pray for her and your family.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you !


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I would be cautious sending $ to any former Soviet Union state. Could be a scam.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

scam? do you want to me to post a picture with my mothers hand with this forums background? will you believe than?
man I would be ashamed to say such thing...
I can also post a photo of the pappers which doctor gave me were it says the disease


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Forged papers are a simple matter as are searching for pictures of sick people on the internet.
I am simply not trusting anyone on the internet asking for money asserting : "my mother is sick"
Double so from known cyber fraud attack countries such as former USSR states


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

ok you think how you want.
but I dont think that you can find a picture with hand with psoriasis on prepper forum background on the internet


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bad times, friend. I am praying God covers you with grace and healing.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you Denton!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sorry about you mom is about all I can do.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you Medic33 !


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Use of recombinant interferon gamma administered intramuscularly for the treatment of psoriasis. - PubMed - NCBI

Is this the treatment you are talking about?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Mom. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

RNprepper
I really don't know how it is in english I only know that it is some kind of ray

Prepared One 
Thank you very much !


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

It would be helpful to know what the treatment actually is. I would like to look up some studies on the effectiveness. I think that is only fair, since you are asking for a large amount of money.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is the treatment I asked mom and she told me it is called puva therapy here is the wikipedia link for it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PUVA_therapy
she need 30 puva therapys to stop the psoriasis , with this puva therapy she has to do also infusion therapy to clean the polluted liver which is caused by chemotherapy and hormones 
and also she needs medicine for making bones harder because of the ostheoporosis which she has to make every year and which costs 800-1000$ depends on the clinic in which we will make
this things are not paid by goverment , which is really bad
+ money needed to pay doctors 
+ more little medicines which are needed to take with this infusion
I just read the doctors instructions and the medicine which my mother has to take for her bones are called Prolia or zometa which both are very expensive medicines


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm glad the PUVA therapy helped her. From what I've read, many times it does not. Are you aware that the PUVA can also cause skin cancer - squamous cell and melanoma? But if it helped the psoriasis, I can certainly understand the desire to continue treatment. How many more treatments does she need? I know the frequency of treatment is high at first, but then decreases. 

Prolia is a good drug, and it is indeed expensive. Are you aware that there is a Prolia Foundation that can help cover costs? You need to apply, and you may be able to get a substantial discount.

I have a concern about all the liver cancer in the family. Is this related to high alcohol consumption? You've mentioned that you yourself drink a lot and can tolerate a high level of alcohol. This is very concerning, because at such a young age, you are setting yourself up for the same fate. If you save your mother and kill yourself, where will she be? I beg you to stop the alcohol and use the money to help your mom. (If you smoke, you can utilize those funds as well. Save yourself and help your mom. Win-win.)

I do wish the very best for you and your family. Please check out the Prolia Foundation. (There are cheaper drugs than Prolia that can also be used, and something is better than nothing.) If you can save money on the Prolia, it might help offset the cost of the PUVA.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

she needs 30 treatments
No she is not and was not drinking , never 
Yes I like to drink but I'm not a alcoholic guy who can't live without it , im not addicted + I don't buy alcohol I buy it maybe 1 time in month or in 2 months , drinking is our tradition but we are not addicted  
I stopped smoking too but that small funds really don't help when you have to pay 12000 for the rent (were my fathers restaurant is ) and when you have more than 50000 credits to pay ( 2500$ every month) and my uncle has second-hand cloths business but he also doesn't have money to make a new order (he needs 10-15000$ to make a order) so at this moment we are stuck thats why I am trying to make money for the first and most needed thing - to help my mom.
No I have never heard such , do you mean that there can be one in my country or that there is an international foundation?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

chemikle said:


> she needs 30 treatments
> No she is not and was not drinking , never
> Yes I like to drink but I'm not a alcoholic guy who can't live without it , im not addicted + I don't buy alcohol I buy it maybe 1 time in month or in 2 months , drinking is our tradition but we are not addicted
> I stopped smoking too but that small funds really don't help when you have to pay 12000 for the rent (were my fathers restaurant is ) and when you have more than 50000 credits to pay ( 2500$ every month) and my uncle has second-hand cloths business but he also doesn't have money to make a new order (he needs 10-15000$ to make a order) so at this moment we are stuck thats why I am trying to make money for the first and most needed thing - to help my mom.
> No I have never heard such , do you mean that there can be one in my country or that there is an international foundation?


I never implied that your mother drank. Nor did I say that you were addicted to alcohol. From your story, it sounds like many male relatives have died from liver cancer, which in many cases can be related to alcohol consumption. As you say, drinking alcohol is a tradition, but unfortunately a tradition which has some bad side effects. Your area of the world has very high rates of both liver disease and alcohol consumption. The increased death rate is not due to sustained alcoholic consumption as much as binge drinking where large volumes are consumed in short time periods. This is fact. You can look it up. My concern is for YOU. Congratulations on giving up smoking! That is the single most important thing you can do to prolong your life. Decreasing your disease risk from alcohol is another big one. As you well know, getting a serious disease, such as cancer of any kind, can deplete a family's resources. Keeping yourself as healthy as possible is important so you can give care to your mother.

The Prolia Foundation is funded by the drug company, so I don't think there are international boundaries. You will have to do some research. This site may give some help. Prolia Prices, Coupons & Patient Assistance Programs - Drugs.com


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok I will do some research
Thank you very much!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Chemikle, Please help me. You said your name is Nick and that you are 20 years old. In your introduction post you said your name was Koka and you are 21 years old. Who are you, really?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Chemikle, Please help me. You said your name is Nick and that you are 20 years old. In your introduction post you said your name was Koka and you are 21 years old. Who are you, really?


With the accent he has on his youtube channel I'm going to guess he is a prince from Nigeria looking for someone to deposit his fortune in a American bank account before his kingdom becomes under siege from his enemy's. Just send your account number and he will deposit the funds ASAP.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

RNprepper 
my full name is Nikoloz in the documents but everyone calls me Koka , people whos name is Nikoloz in georgia can be called shortly : Nika , Niko or how they call in foreign languages Nick , when I was making my youtube channel I thought that Nick sounds better than Koka , thats why I said it that way , my friends call me Koka in Georgia thats for that , and I am 20 years old I really don't remember why I said 21 , maybe I made it by mistake.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

chemikle said:


> RNprepper
> my full name is Nikoloz in the documents but everyone calls me Koka , people whos name is Nikoloz in georgia can be called shortly : Nika , Niko or how they call in foreign languages Nick , when I was making my youtube channel I thought that Nick sounds better than Koka , thats why I said it that way , my friends call me Koka in Georgia thats for that , and I am 20 years old I really don't remember why I said 21 , maybe I made it by mistake.


No need to lie about your age; we do not sell beer.
There is an executive liquor cabinet, but the administrators protect the key to the point where Mish can't even get to it.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

What do you do for a living, Nick?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Denton
I'm not lieing I am 20 , but I think he is talking about the first post which I made here and I really didn't knew that I would stay on his forum and liked it back than , I think I said 21 because that noone could said that it is illegal to drink at that age and something like that


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

RNprepper

I don't get it am I in police department or am I blamed in something? and why are you with this questions?
I am a student at faculty of business and economics , I had few small businesses myself which don't give me profit and I closed it few weeks ago
Do you want my company name and financial report of it ??


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> With the accent he has on his youtube channel I'm going to guess he is a prince from Nigeria looking for someone to deposit his fortune in a American bank account before his kingdom becomes under siege from his enemy's. Just send your account number and he will deposit the funds ASAP.


Know who are you talking to and what words you use , I don't like tone so be carefoul


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

chemikle said:


> Denton
> I'm not lieing I am 20 , but I think he is talking about the first post which I made here and I really didn't knew that I would stay on his forum and liked it back than , I think I said 21 because that noone could said that it is illegal to drink at that age and something like that


My post was one of jest. Must have lost something in translation.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Denton 
I don't get what you said properly


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

No need to get defensive. You have asked us to give you money, saying that you trust us. I think that gives us the right to check you out a little, and when I saw that your name and age were inconsistent with another post, it made me wonder if I could trust you. You would do the same before you sent money half way across the world to a total stranger, wouldn't you?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

RNprepper 
Yes I get what you say and here is a picture which I just took to prove that It's not a scam or something like that and that I am not lieing , i think there will be no bad thought after this 
here is my mothers hand with psoriasis next to the forum , does this prove? if no tell me how and I will do it


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

You should try a "go fund me" and facebook for better results on collecting money for the cause.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Know who are you talking to and what words you use , I don't like tone so be carefoul


This is exactly what I am trying to do - know who I am talking to. The threatening tone of this response makes me very uneasy. We have the freedom in this country to say what we like, without the fear of threat or intimidation. Other countries do not have this same freedom and the police or state controls speech, the media, and free expression. I can understand why you did not like the insinuation of a scam, but you can't threaten someone with tough talk as if you could actually hurt them. And if you DO have the ability to hurt them with whatever connections you might have, then that is pretty unnerving as to the true nature of your identity. Does this make sense?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Know who are you talking to and what words you use , I don't like tone so be carefoul


Tone ? "Carefoul" ?
Check ! Speaking of tone I think your getting kind of snappy considering your looking for donations. Just my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it.

Again have you tried the newest rage for donations gofundme.com? A simple yes or no will suffice.

Also before I donate id like to know what your threat of repercussions are for tone that offends you ? Lets here it!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

you are trying to say that in your country everyone can say whatever they want?
yes in my country people say what ever they want but "Your Rights End Where Mine Begin" thats they way we live here , yes eveyone can say everything but untill it doesn't hurt me 
Maybe this discussion is happening because of different cultures , I don't know what he said from your point of view , but if for example someone said such thing to me , someone from my country , he would be having a bad day , later he would be in hospital or on a graveyard , this is how it would be if a Georgian told me those words.
Ans this is not the point of this thread this is for helping me , if you don't want than no one is making you , if you don't want to help fine , I'm fine with it , I continued replying to you because I went in your contidion , If I wanted to help someone but I didn't trusted him I would asked him to give me proof , so thats why I posted the pictures , now do you got that I'm not lieing and this is not a scam and this is trooth? if no I have a good idea let's talk in skype and I will show you everything , I will show you the psoriasis of mother on her hand and legs if you want it...

hawgrinder

no I haven't tried that , I'm new to this fundraising and I chose site from google , I don't know which is best and which is bad


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree that Gofundme will give you wide fund raising coverage. Check it out. GoFundMe: #1 for Crowdfunding & Fundraising Websites


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Clear as mud.

Over and out Ive heard enough.



chemikle said:


> you are trying to say that in your country everyone can say whatever they want?
> yes in my country people say what ever they want but "Your Rights End Where Mine Begin" thats they way we live here , yes eveyone can say everything but untill it doesn't hurt me
> Maybe this discussion is happening because of different cultures , I don't know what he said from your point of view , but if for example someone said such thing to me , *someone from my country , he would be having a bad day , later he would be in hospital or on a graveyard , *this is how it would be if a Georgian told me those words.
> Ans this is not the point of this thread this is for helping me , if you don't want than no one is making you , if you don't want to help fine , I'm fine with it , I continued replying to you because I went in your contidion , If I wanted to help someone but I didn't trusted him I would asked him to give me proof , so thats why I posted the pictures , now do you got that I'm not lieing and this is not a scam and this is trooth? if no I have a good idea let's talk in skype and I will show you everything , I will show you the psoriasis of mother on her hand and legs if you want it...
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nick, one has to be 21 in order to legally drink in the states. Obviously, we do not serve booze, there isn't actually an executive liquor cabinet, but the admins wouldn't let me have the key even if there was. See, all of that made it tongue in cheek. Except for the part that the admins wouldn't share the key with me. That part is just sad.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

gofundme is only for US residents


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

hawgrider

and what ? why should I let someone who I don't know say disrispectful things to me? ok graveyard is just a metaphor , but I would start a fight and insult him twice more he said to me


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

chemikle said:


> gofundme is only for US residents


^^Boom there it is.^^


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

hawgrinder

what ? didn't you knew that I am not from the USA ?

I said it once and will say again that if anyone wants to help but thinks I'm lieing , feel free to post here or in private messages and I will talk to you on skype one on one and show you my mothers disease I think that is the best thing I can do to make someone believe me


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think we are getting a tad sidetracked.

RNprepper had very good questions, and the questions were answered. Members are free to decide what to do from here. What say we use a modicum of civility?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

chemikle said:


> hawgrider
> 
> and what ? why should I let someone who I don't know say disrispectful things to me? ok graveyard is just a metaphor , but I would start a fight and insult him twice more he said to me


First off, asking questions are not being disrespectful. We ask because you are asking us, who don't know you to give you money. Until we get to know you, we remain cynical because there are so many scam artists throughout the world and we would like to be sure of you, your needs, etc. If you can't accept that and think or want to act like we are disrespecting you to shame us into not questioning you, then I must say goodbye.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> ^^Boom there it is.^^


Hawgrider, He is from Georgia, a former state of the USSR. He has never hidden this fact.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

chemikle said:


> hawgrinder
> 
> what ? didn't you knew that I am not from the USA ?


Nope. I saw Georgia on your location. But I do know now. Even though the deal was sealed before I knew you were not US citizen Sorry no can do.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

paraquack said:


> First off, asking questions are not being disrespectful. We ask because you are asking us, who don't know you to give you money. Until we get to know you, we remain cynical because there are so many scam artists throughout the world and we would like to be sure of you, your needs, etc. If you can't accept that and think or want to act like we are disrespecting you to shame us into not questioning you, then I must say goodbye.


 you got it wrong I didn't said disrespectfull about asking questions , if I tought that asking questions is disrespectfull than I wouldn't answered it but as you see I answered, I said disrespectfull about this " With the accent he has on his youtube channel I'm going to guess he is a prince from Nigeria looking for someone to deposit his fortune in a American bank account before his kingdom becomes under siege from his enemy's. "


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

chemikle said:


> you got it wrong I didn't said disrespectfull about asking questions , I said disrespectfull about this *" With the accent he has on his youtube channel I'm going to guess he is a prince from Nigeria looking for someone to deposit his fortune in a American bank account before his kingdom becomes under siege from his enemy's. *"


Do you blame me? Ive probably gotten over a hundred of similar email scams from foreigners over the last decade. To send money out of the country is never a wise thing to do. I will pray for your mother. But will send no greenbacks to Russia


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hawgrider 

I said I am from Georgia , not Russia , and if you know we are enemies and had war in 2008 , so signing Georgia to Russia is wrong thing , yes we were in USSR but since that many things changed and allies are enemies now
And ok thank you for that , no one is getting no one send me money , 
I said what was the case than said the proof it's about other people now if they decide to help or not


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Is this your Sled? (SkiDoo) It looks like a fairly new mountain track sled.

If its yours have you sold it yet to fund your mothers needs?



> Published on Apr 6, 2015
> 
> Hello guys ! Today I will show you my ski-doo mxz 600 sport riding in the mountains of Bakuriani , Georgia.
> Please Like&Share


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

yes this is mine and it look you didn't read the upper my post , that I am selling everything but there are no buyers , noone wants a 10000$ sled , in Georgia if people are ready to buy such things than they can buy new ones noone needs used


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, what say we stop this. Got it, Hawg? We've all seen the videos; this isn't a huge community. 

I appreciate your distrust, but your point has been more than made.

Again, members can now decide what they feel they can and should do.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, what say we stop this. Got it, Hawg? We've all seen the videos; this isn't a huge community.
> 
> I appreciate your distrust, but your point has been more than made.
> 
> Again, members can now decide what they feel they can and should do.


That was my last point. You'll thank me later.


----------

